

ShowHN: MuleDrive email attachments to Google Drive and Dropbox - freddy

I wanted to be able to forward attachments from any email client and save it to Google Drive. So I created http://muledrive.com. All feedback is appreciated.
======
s10r
Clickable: <http://muledrive.com>

